
AWS Neuron / Inf1 Instance - paloaltobound
https://github.com/aws/aws-neuron-sdk
======
paloaltobound
AWS Neuron is a software development kit (SDK) enabling high-performance deep
learning inference using AWS Inferentia custom designed machine learning
chips. With Neuron, you can develop, deploy and run high-performance inference
predictions with complex neural networks on top of Inferentia based EC2 Inf1
instances. Neuron is designed from the ground-up to allow for maximum
scalability in optimizing both for throughput and latency for a wide variety
of use-cases.

Neuron is pre-integrated into popular machine learning frameworks like
TensorFlow, MXNet and Pytorch to provide a seamless training-to-inference
workflow. It includes a compiler, runtime library, as well as debug and
profiling utilities with a TensorBoard plugin for visualization. In most cases
developers will only have to change a few lines of code to use Neuron from
within a framework. Developers can integrate Neuron to their own custom
frameworks/environments as well.

